# Tulsa Retriever Club



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Any news from Stillwater?


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Open 1st series callbacks:
1.3.5.6.8.9.10.11.18.19.20.21.26.28.31.32.33.34.35.
39.41.42.45.47


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open first series was a triple with two retired and a short flyer go bird. Long gun was lasered by someone in the gallery at 450 yds. Dogs had to negotiate two or three large brush piles, a steep bank, and a deep swale. Some dogs were out of sight for a while. Short retired was hip pocket to the flyer station, with the gunners practically in line with the flyer gunners, but elevated on a hillside. Many large hunts on this bird as well. I counted (maybe not accurate) 14 Pickups and two handles that did not end up in pickups. The judges were definitely in the drivers' seats. 24 to the land blind at 8 am.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Judi Carter said:


> Open 1st series callbacks:
> 1.3.5.6.8.9.10.11.18.19.20.21.26.28.31.32.33.34.35.
> 39.41.42.45.47


Bear down Judi, and good luck!

fp


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Go Pearl, Bling, Mister, & Gracie.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the description, Tom.

Go Willie, Yogi, Abby, King and*







*! Go Mister!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any Derby results?
Thanks


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Amateur nice set up. Getting lots of answers on flyer. Open 16 to water blind 1 3 5 8 9 10 11 18 19 20 21 28 31 33 34 39


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Elmo Altazan on the Derby 2nd with Mo's Amos Moses, handled by Tim Milligan! Six points in three trials! Moses is by FC Seaside's Cutty Sark and Frank Lucas's female, Sprirt of Hope. We're all proud of you!

rita


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Open to water blind: I will leave the description to Tom. 
1.3.5.8.9.10.11.18.19.20.21.28.31.33.34.39


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Elmo Altazan on the Derby 2nd with Mo's Amos Moses, handled by Tim Milligan! Six points in three trials! Moses is by FC Seaside's Cutty Sark and Frank Lucas's female, Sprirt of Hope. We're all proud of you!
> 
> rita


Congrats guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim Milligan, Bobby and Shanna Farmer on Connie's Open 4th


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

For those of you that left early, Am callbacks to the waterblind:
1.3.4.5.7.9.10.15.20.21.22.24.25.29.31.35


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats to Mike Molthan on the Derby 1st with Willie, handled by Frank Baird. Conrats to Frank Baird on another Derby 4th with Viper!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Mark Medford on FC Seaside's Kingfish's Open WIN and Field Championship title! King was handled by TEAM Rorem! 

rita


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Congrats to Mike Molthan on the Derby 1st with Willie, handled by Frank Baird. Conrats to Frank Baird on another Derby 4th with Viper!


Congrats to Willie! Turning out to be quite a litter. All of them except mine


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to new FC King, Medfords and Ty Rorem on the Open WIN!! Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie as well. Whoo Hoo Ty!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Sylvia got second with "Bling"!! They are becoming quite the team! Congrats to Ty as well - anyone have the other placements? 7 back to water marks in Am.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I believe Bill Schrader took 3rd with Linda Noga's Ruger.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

junfan68 said:


> I believe Bill Schrader took 3rd with Linda Noga's Ruger.


Woo hoo, hope you're right, thanks!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

unofficially Martha and Tubb 1st ( an impressive 3 in a row and a new title!!!) Tia and Pearl (family Caire had a good day!!) not sure about 4th - Gracie and Sylvia RJ 

Good job all!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

pam ingham said:


> unofficially Martha and Tubb 1st ( an impressive 3 in a row and a new title!!!) Tia and Pearl (family Caire had a good day!!) not sure about 4th - Gracie and Sylvia RJ
> 
> Good job all!!


*Way to go Martha and Tubb!!! Congrats to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good girls Tia, Pearl, & Gracie. 

Incredible 3 week stretch by Tubb & Mrs. Martha. 

Congrats to all.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW Tubby and Martha 3 wins in a row and AFC at 2 years old!!! Windy is so, so proud of her baby boy!!! Congrats to Martha we are so thrilled for you!!!
Brenda and Ken


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know if Sylvia's Gracie has qualified for 2011 National? Just curious.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I think she is 1 point away off the top of my head. I could easily be wrong.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Outstanding for Tubbs and Ms. Martha..
Congrats to the other placers. Guess we will all be running for the leftovers if Martha and Tubbs show up.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

How about it Ms. Martha??? Whooo Hoooo!!! Congrats to you Ty Nice Job!!!

A wonderful weekend!!!

Angie


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I was not at Tulsa to see Tubb and Martha's last win. I saw the first two and the dog drilled both last series water marks. Must have done so today also. 

We will be seeing lots more of Martha and Tubby..., fabulous young dog and obviously a great trainer in Martha.


----------

